# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Loša reakcija naših bližih na naše posvajanje!

## Samuela

Pozdrav svima koji su na početku procesa posvajanja kao i svima koji su dočekali svoju dječicu...Velika odluka za ovaj naš mali život. Ali kako se nositi sa svima onima koji ne shvaćaju tu našu odluku, pogotovo naši najbliži? Po meni je to njihov, a ne naš problem jer mi smo čvrsti u odluci i imamo cilj koji nas vodi kroz život...Pusa

----------


## Aradija

Samuela,
kod nas bar u csr ne gledaju sasvim tako. Smatra se da dete dolazi i u siru porodicu ne samo uzu. Mi smo sad u postupku usvajanja pa nas propituju i o nasim roditeljima, tj buducim babama i dedama kao i braci, sestrama itd. Sumnjam da bi nam uskratili pravo na usvajanje da oni imaju negativan stav ali bolje je da je pozitivan (sto kod nas jeste slucaj). Da imam nekog tako bliskog u okolini ko se protivi verovatno bih pricala sa njim/njom. Nisu ni moji roditelji imali sasvim ove danasnje stavove ali ih ja upoznajem sa stvarima koje saznajem pa i njima priblizavam sve vezano za usvajanje. Nije to samo znacajno zbog nasih odnosa nego i zbog buduceg deteta. A ako se lepim ne bi moglo nista postici, ako je neka krajnja situacija ja bih stala na stranu mog deteta, ko ne prihvata moje dete ne prihvata ni mene, a tu nema vise bliskosti ma ko to bio. Samo kazem tesko da bi ikad i doslo do takve situacije. Ne znam zasto ljudi ne bi prihvatali tu odluku. Cak i ako se sami ne bi upustali u usvajanje, to je njihov zivot a ovo je moj/nas. 

Pozdravcic.

----------


## ArI MaLi

zbilja je jako teško kad uža obitelj ne podržava vašu osluku .. ja sam imala situaciju gdje moja mama nas nije podržavala... bilo mi je jako jako teško.. ona je i sama odrasla u domu i udomiteljskoj obitelji i nosi u sebi neku crnu rupu iz tog razdoblja. htjela sam pomoči i sebi i njoj, ali kako je ona pružala otpor odustala sam od nje i radila po svom, na kraju je ipak to prihvatila, a ne moram ni reć koja je sreća bila kada je došlo djete.
znam da sam se zbilja teško nosila sa tim i bilo je razdoblja kada sam svakodnevno plakala i molila se, da  se situacija promjeni.. 
mislim da ih tereba pustiti da i njima sjedne sve to, oni su ipak tu uz nas jel nas vole i sa vremenom će nam i pružiti podršku i djelit će sve lijepe i manje lijepe trenutke skupa s nama. ali ipak treba dosta vremena i strpljenja

----------


## Samuela

Hvala Vam Aradija i ArI MaLI na riječima, 
zbilja je teško kad ni na koji način nekome ne ide u pamet da je to nešto lijepo i da to znači sreću obostranu. Otkad smo objavili naše namjere naša se uža obitelj ponaša kao da smo nekog ,ne daj Bože ubili, i iznose samo neke negativne stvari koje su čuli od nekog ili koje bi se u najgorem slučaju mogle dogoditi, a zar netko može predvidjeti kakva će biti u budućnosti i biološka djeca!?! Po tome onda ne bi trebale rađati ni one žene koje mogu jer ko zna kakva će im djeca ispasti. To su najveće gluposti. Zar nije u životu najvažnije ljubiti i davati sebe za druge,prava ljubav je bezuvjetna, ali sigurno nije neplodna i vjerujem da ako nekome činiš dobro da će i tebi biti dobro! 
Pozdrav svim parovima koji su u iščekivanju, da svoj život čim prije ispune radošću tih malih srdaca i budu obgrljeni nježnim malim ručicama. Pusa pusa

----------


## čokolada

Nismo imali problema s okolinom pa nemam iskustva. Mislim da bih u toj situaciji stalno iznova educirala (ljudi najčešće o posvojenju ne znaju ništa), ipak ne bih se dala maltretirati - to je naša odluka i ako me nećeš podržati ne moraš, ali posljedice po naš odnos bit će neizbježne.
Iz tuđih iskustava vidim da rodbina ima dvije vrste strahova: strah od nepoznatih okolnosti i samog postupka (rješivo razgovorima i edukacijom) i strah da nasljednik neće nositi "ispravne", po mogućnosti savršene gene - bit će to tuđe, tko zna čije dijete (teško rješivo).

----------


## ivanas

Ljudi često reagiraju iz neznanja i straha, i što će babe u selu reći i sl. Ako su to članovi najbliže okoline ja bih pokušala s njima razgovarati, educirati, ono što saznavam prenosila bih i njima, al da osjetim da netko ima usprkos mom trudu i nakon dosta vremena izrazito negativan stav definitivno bi pazila da ne dode u blizinu mog djeteta, pa makar mi bio i roditelj. Naša djeca su prošla već težak put u život, i ne trebaju zbog nečijih predrarasuda i dalje patiti i osjećati se odbačeno. 

Mi srećo nismo imali nikakvih loših iskustava, osim donekle moje bake, al njoj na dušu, naši roditelji obožavaju našu djecu, isto kao i tetke, ujak, druga rodbina i prijatelji. 

Da nemam podršku ito bi nastavila slijediti svoje srce, al činjenica je da je za dijete puno bolje kad osjeća da je prihvaćeno u široj obitelji i zajednici.

----------


## sati

> Ljudi često reagiraju iz neznanja i straha, i što će babe u selu reći i sl. Ako su to članovi najbliže okoline ja bih pokušala s njima razgovarati, educirati, ono što saznavam prenosila bih i njima, al da osjetim da netko ima usprkos mom trudu i nakon dosta vremena izrazito negativan stav definitivno bi pazila da ne dode u blizinu mog djeteta, pa makar mi bio i roditelj. Naša djeca su prošla već težak put u život, i ne trebaju zbog nečijih predrarasuda i dalje patiti i osjećati se odbačeno. 
> 
> Mi srećo nismo imali nikakvih loših iskustava, osim donekle moje bake, al njoj na dušu, naši roditelji obožavaju našu djecu, isto kao i tetke, ujak, druga rodbina i prijatelji. 
> 
> Da nemam podršku ito bi nastavila slijediti svoje srce, al činjenica je da je za dijete puno bolje kad osjeća da je prihvaćeno u široj obitelji i zajednici.


Potpisujem Ivanas  :Klap: 

Većina okoline se boji svega što je drukčije, različitih stavova, razmišljanja.......naučili su jedan obrazac i po tome žive, a svako ko ne razmišlja ko oni ili je različit za njih je čudan  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Svako krojač svoje sreće. Kod odrastanja počneš se družiti s ljudima koji su istih ili sličnih stavova, a ta prijateljstva obično su za cijeli život, a takvi prijatelji podrška su ti u najtežim trenucima, odnosno s tobom dijele i vesele se najsretnijim trenucima, posvojenju djeteta. 
Moja mama je imala dobru uzrečicu "Kako si prostreš tako ćeš i leći". Ja se toga i držim i ignoriram okolinu, babe.
Živim u manjem mjestu gdje susjedi zaviruju u tuđa dvorišta, na što ja uz osmjeh samo prokomentiram "Svako nek pomete prvo ispred svog ulaza, a tek onda nek zaviruje susjedima!"

Želim samo reći da treba sljediti svoje srce, želje, a okolina će se već posložiti i prihvatiti dijete prije ili kasnije.  

 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Važno je da cijela obitelj prihvati dijete. Kod nas je i bilo tako- svi su se zajedno s nama veselili dolasku djece. Moja mama je bila malo zabrinuta kod drugog posvojenja zato što smo odmah rekli da želimo posvojiti starije dijete - brinule su je te godine drugačijeg iskustva, propuštenog odgoja i sl. O tome sam s njom razgovarala, objašnjavala sam joj što sam i koliko mogla i nisam joj zamjerala što mi iznosi svoje bojazni. Naprotiv, mislim da je to u redu i da su njezine brige bile i na mjestu. A dogodilo se tako da je upravo njoj moja kći skroz legla, da su vrlo sličnog karaktera i sklonosti i istog imena. U široj obitelji možda je bilo neke skepse i pitanja, ali to nije doprlo do mene. U svakom slučaju, osjećam da su moja djeca u potpunosti članovi obitelji i da se oni tako osjećaju.

Mislim da treba članovima obitelji dati vremena, dozvoliti im da postavljuju svoja pitanja, da izraze svoje bojazni, skepsu, što li, i odgovarati na njihove upite, objašnjavati što želite, osjećate i trebate i ono što već znate o posvojenju, a oni možda ne znaju. Ako je otpor jako velik, mislim da treba ići svojim putem i prepustiti njihove probleme vremenu. Ne vjerujem da bi itko u obitelj ostao tvrdokoran u svome protivljenju nakon što bi upoznao dijete.

----------


## Shanti

> Mislim da treba članovima obitelji dati vremena, dozvoliti im da postavljuju svoja pitanja, da izraze svoje bojazni, skepsu, što li, i odgovarati na njihove upite, objašnjavati što želite, osjećate i trebate i ono što već znate o posvojenju, a oni možda ne znaju. Ako je otpor jako velik, mislim da treba ići svojim putem i prepustiti njihove probleme vremenu. Ne vjerujem da bi itko u obitelj ostao tvrdokoran u svome protivljenju nakon što bi upoznao dijete.


S većinom onoga što su prethodnice napisale se potpuno slažem, a evo, odabrala sam ovaj posljednji odlomak kao nešto što bih potpisala.

Nas, srećom, nisu morile brige u vezi neslaganja naših obitelji jer su nas svi podržavali. Ili, ako neki možda i nisu, ni mi, kao ni Zdenka, to nismo saznali. Ljubav koju dijete prima od naših obitelji je velika, i vidim koliko joj svi oni znače (a i koliko ona znači njima), tako da se nadam da ćete i vi uspjeti iskrenim i otvorenim razgovorima umiriti vaše najbliže i dobiti njihovu, koliku-toliku, podršku...

----------


## sati

Htjela bih se još malo nadopuniti vezano uz ovu temu.

U prijeašnjem postu pisala sam o okolini, susjedima, prijateljima. 
Nisam se baš bazirala na najužu rodbinu pošto su moja oba roditelja preminula, majka nedugo a otac prije 17 god. Majci sam rekla za našu želju i nakon dužeg razgovora podržala nas je u našolj želji, kao i moja i MM najbliža rodbina, bliski prijatelji, svi oni koji su nam uistinu važni. Ostali će se i onako prilagoditi s vremenom.

 :Yes:

----------


## Samuela

Hvala svima na riječima podrške...Slažem se sa svima vama, to je naš put koji trebamo proći do našeg cilja, možda s vremenom oni promjene mišljenje, pogotovo kad dođe dijete!
Imamo zaista puno prijatelja koji su uz nas, koji nas shvaćaju i kojima je stalo do naše sreće. Ima naravno i onih koji zovu, nakon što su čuli da smo krenuli u proces, i kažu da su "ljuti" na nas jer kao trebali smo na umjetnu prije pa tek onda kao zadnju soluciju da izaberemo posvajanje, kao da mi ne znamo kaj možemo ili kaj ne možemo napraviti da bi dobili bebu!?! Uf! 
Ovo je ono kaj naše srce želi, ono kaj osjećamo u sebi da je najbolje za nas, mi smo spremni primiti nekoga u svoje živote, voljeti ga i čuvati našom ljubavlju, svi komentari, sve ideje i razmišljanja na kraju nisu ni važni, važna je naša odluka i strpljenje koje trebamo čuvati za onda kad nam to bude najviše trebalo. A čini mi se da će ga trebati i više nego kaj mislim.
Nas dvoje smo složni i smireni, unatoč okolini, i kao takvi čekamo daljne korake u procesu. Pusa

----------


## Vlvl

Prijatelji koji nazivaju s idejama sto ste vi trebali napraviti nisu bitni. Vaznije je da clanovi blize obitelji prihvate dijete, po mogucnosti da prihvate ideju o posvajanju, unaprijed. 
Ako nije moguce promijeniti negativan stav clana obitelji, to vama vjerojatno nece biti prepreka posvojenju, ali ostat ce na vama kao roditeljima da smanjite negativan utjecaj takvih osoba na djecu, izbjegnete izazivanje nesigurnosti i dodatnih traumi kod djece.

Moja majka je izrazavala strah i prije prvog i prije drugog posvojenja. Ali kako je njen strah proizasao iz zelje da nama bude dobro, prihvatila je nas stav da je posvojenje ono sto zelimo i trebamo da bi nam bilo dobro. 
Jako nam je vazno sto nam obitelj u potpunosti prihvaca djecu, jer su dosli veci i smjestali se u novoj obitelji svjesni promjene. Posebno kod starijeg sina, kad nije sve funkcioniralo najbolje izmedju nas i njega, uvijek smo bili sigurni da se osjeca clanom obitelji (koji eto nazalost ima zaguljene roditelje  :Grin: ) bas zbog sire obitelji koja ga je prihvatila sasvim pod svoje.

----------


## Zdenka2

Samo bih dodala da ovaj stav o "proceduri" od MPO do posvojenja, proizlazi iz jednog dubljeg, često neiskazanog stava, da je posvojenje samo (manje ili više adekvatna) zamjena za biološko dijete. To sam ignorirala, a isto bih savjetovala i tebi.

----------


## DeDada

Pomalo češljam forum, pa dižem ovu temu. Mi smo nekako odmah kod dijagnoze svima dali do znanja da bi posvojenje NAMA bio normalan slijed događaja. Podrška je tu, ali neprimjerenih komentara i savjeta ima i uvijek će ih biti. Ma bitno mi je samo što moja mama misli, bit će sretna dok na "pokazivanju unuka" s frendicama neće morati pokazati sliku psa  :škartoc:

----------


## špelkica

Sad si me Dedada sjetila kako je moja baka donedavno (dok nije postala prabaka) rekla kako nema praunuka, ali ima (nažalost) tri psa i to je bilo onako tragikomično. Obično stari ljudi znaju biti skeptični na to jer je u njihovo doba bilo drugačije. Onda rijetko koja žena nije rađala i to nekoliko kom dijece. I kad ju vidim s mojim sinom, oba dva su ko mala djeca. 
Uvijek postoji određena doza straha-što će biti, kako će nas prihvatiti, kako ćemo ga mi prihvatiti, pogotovo ako je malo drugačiji. Moj sin je "drukčijeg" porijekla i tu je bilo malo skepse, no dosta je sličan tati; što po izgledu, što karakteru. Kad jednom posvojiš, dijete dobi sve tvoje; i tvoje prezime, narodnost, i odgoj, karakter, a opet je svoje. Koliko ljubavi uložiš, toliko će ti se i vratiti.
Da se vratimo na temu. Svi su ga lijepo prihvatili, moja mama danas ponosno pokazuje sliku unuka, ide se na njegove priredbe, nastupe, živimo jedan normalan život s problemima kao i svi drugi. Kad i od nepoznatih osoba čujem ružan komentar, on ih začas razoruža čim ga upoznaju. To su predrasude.

----------


## DeDada

Uf ni ne znam što buduće prabake misle. Predrasude imaju kao i svaka starija osoba. Mojoj ništa neću govoriti jer je sklona predavanjima i kao i ostatak moje strane obitelji - što na umu to na drumu. Nek se moja mama zabavlja s njom  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

draga DeDada, mi smo s mojom bakom (mrvinom prabakom) vodili tolike rasprave, objašnjavanja, svađe o posvojenju.
lijepo smo joj objašnjavali što je to, koliku sreću nosi za sobom dolazak djeteta u kuću pogotovo kad ga toliko čekaš i želiš, razgovarali smo o svemu i na svakakve smo joj načine pokušavali objasniti koliko će to dijete (koje je toliko toga prošlo u životu a nije ništa krivo) donijeti radosti i sreće u naš dom - a ona nikako prihvatiti posvojenje. sve kao super, nek mi radimo kaj hoćemo ali to će dijete otić od nas (?!? što god to značilo), to će biti "drogeraš", "pijanac", uzet će nam sve, istjerat nas iz kuće... i da ne nabrajam dalje..

a sad kad je mrva došla - ta ista baka/prabaka je tootalno druga osoba.
Mrva je njena najveća maza. stalno su zajedno, igraju se.
Mrva ju voli, a i prababa voli mrvu. ja nekad gledam i ne vjerujem. nije za prepoznat, hvala bogu

tako da, nekad se i oni najoštriji i oni koji su najviše protiv svega (najviše zbog neznanja) rastope pred pogledom i gugutanjem i vole se najviše na svijetu.

----------


## DeDada

Ma da, lako je teoretizirati o "tamo nekom" djetetu, al ajde reci "ne" malom biću koje je tu, pogotovo tako malom kakva je tvoja Mrva. Tko god ima sumnje okreće ploču u sekundi!

p.s. mi ni mačku ne možemo nabaviti bez rasprava s mojom familijom  :Razz:

----------


## butterfly_

> p.s. mi ni mačku ne možemo nabaviti bez rasprava s mojom familijom


hehehe... tak' je nekak' i kod nas  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

> ona nikako prihvatiti posvojenje. sve kao super, nek mi radimo kaj hoćemo ali to će dijete otić od nas (?!? što god to značilo), to će biti "drogeraš", "pijanac", uzet će nam sve, istjerat nas iz kuće... i da ne nabrajam dalje..


Kod nas u susjedstvu je rođeni unuk opljačkao baku (geni valjda  :Laughing: ), al još to nisam čula za posvojenu djecu...

----------


## nana74

Naša je priča skroz drugačija. Nažalost.
Suprugovi roditelji su od početka govorili kako je posvojenje njima super, baš lijepo i tak...
No, kad su došla djeca, promijenili su priču. Zamislite, mi nismo posvojili savršenu djecu već ekipicu koja ponekad laže, mulja, ne želi pisati zadaće, ne žele slušati i slično! Uglavnom, djed i baka su nam čuvali dvoje starijih (rekli su da to žele) kad bi bili gotovi sa školom (uvijek su prijepodne u školi) i dok bi ih ja pokupila. Najmanju smo ostavljali u produženom boravku. I tako bih ja došla po djecu pa bi krenule paljbe: oni ništa ne valjaju, vratite ih kuda su došli, tko zna čiji su... Sve pred djecom!!!

Moji odgovori i pokušaji djelovanja na supruga da razgovara s roditeljima su urodili - ničime. Razgovor ima smisla kad je s druge strane netko tko želi razgovarati. 

Prikipilo mi je kad je svekrva počela na mene vikati da ih moram tući, vuči za uši, čupati, zar ja ne vidim da od njih nikad ništa neće biti i slične lijepe stvari. Moj muž i dalje nije reagirao... Uglavnom, ja s njima ne razgovaram, ne viđam ih, djeca ih vide rijetko, a ja sam kriva za sve. Naime, na te sve riječi sam se usudila reći: Sram vas bilo kako govorite o mojoj djeci. Tako da su me nakon toga još malo izvrijeđali... To je bilo pred 8 mjeseci.
Moj suprug i dalje ne reagira, ja sam kriva za sve i tako...
Ja se s time mogu nositi, ne može suprug. Njemu je baš teško. Djeca povremeno idu tamo i sve je ok dok nisu prisutni i drugi unuci. Naime, djed i baka rade veliku razliku među unučadi. Naša djeca su zadnja u hijerarhiji, a i među ostalom unučadi rade veliku razliku.
Ono što ja znam jest da to nema baš nikakve veze s posvojenjem. I ja sam imala djeda koji je bio takav pa eto imaju i moja djeca...
Zaključila bih kako razgovor ima smisla, ali ne sa svima.

----------


## DeDada

Nana, baš mi je žao što imate takvu situaciju. Jedino možeš zaštititi svoju djecu da što manje osjete tu "selekciju".

----------


## butterfly_

> Kod nas u susjedstvu je rođeni unuk opljačkao baku (geni valjda ), al još to nisam čula za posvojenu djecu...


oh, nabila bi joj ovo na nos..
ali ne želim otvarat dobro, predobro zarasle rane  :Wink:

----------


## orange80

Odrasla sam sa prijateljicom koja je bila usvojena, a nikad prihvaćena od djeda i bake.
U djetinjstvu su djed i baka upadljivo protežirali bratića, kao njihovo "pravo" unuče, 
a odrazilo se je to i pri dijeljenju njihove ostavštine.

Prije nego sam pročitala post od nane74 mislila sam da su takve stvari ipak tipičnije za neka prošla
vremena i da smo svi skupa civilizacijski napredovali pa da se stvari, makar i kad ima otpora na početku,
razgovorom mogu riješiti. Na žalost, očito nije tako.

Uglavnom, cura o kojoj sam pričala je izrasla u normalnu i sretnu osobu,
zahvaljujući ljubavi svojih roditelja. Ništa joj ne fale ni djed ni baka niti njihova ostavština.
Kao što je netko ranije napisao, ima puno primjera da bake i djedovi rade razliku i među svojom
rođenom djecom i unučadi.

----------


## Lili75

> Odrasla sam sa prijateljicom koja je bila usvojena, a nikad prihvaćena od djeda i bake.
> U djetinjstvu su djed i baka upadljivo protežirali bratića, kao njihovo "pravo" unuče, 
> a odrazilo se je to i pri dijeljenju njihove ostavštine.
> 
> Prije nego sam pročitala post od nane74 mislila sam da su takve stvari ipak tipičnije za neka prošla
> vremena i da smo svi skupa civilizacijski napredovali pa da se stvari, makar i kad ima otpora na početku,
> razgovorom mogu riješiti. Na žalost, očito nije tako.
> 
> Uglavnom, cura o kojoj sam pričala je izrasla u normalnu i sretnu osobu,
> ...


baš tako, koliko ima takvih slučajeva. Ili da je prvo unuče uvijek Br.1.

----------


## špelkica

Nana, ovo što pišeš za dječje ponašanje imamo i mi, neposlušnost, nestašluci, tipično za djecu, samo što "naša" djeca obično "skaču" na svaku opomenu bojeći se i braneći, to vjerojatno proizlazi iz onog da osjećaju strah od povrijeđenosti/odbacivanja. Moja mama zna super s njim, preokrene situaciju tako da se sve smiri. Baka se zna "svađati" s njim i to mi zna biti istodobno i smiješno i tužno kad se odrasli spuštaju na razinu djeteta kad ne bi trebali. S mm-ovim roditeljima živimo i oni znaju isto s njim, ide sve bolje, deda je strog pa je ponekad dovoljno da deda zaviče. Jedini im je unuk i zasad nema naznaka da će ih biti još. 
No nažalost ne mogu puno koristiti baka/deda servis jer se on i dalje drži za mene. Mi imamo teta servis (teta ga je odgajala dok nije došao k nama). Obožavaju ga tamo, ali su ga i malo razmazili. Tako da je to dijete imalo sreću biti dobro prihvaćeno. 
Nana, bitno je da djeca imaju vas. I ja imam dijelove obitelji/rodbine koji si nisu dobri. Ne fale mi, samo mi je žao kaj je tak.

----------


## DeDada

Posvojenje uopće ne mora igrati ulogu, ali može biti odličan izgovor. U mojoj i muževoj obitelji potomci sinova bili su draži nekima, a bez iznimke 1.unuče je naj naj, posebice što su u oba slučaja muški.

----------


## orange80

Meni je trenutno problem što sam sa svojom djecom pokušala razgovarati o mogućem posvojenju ili udomljavanju
još jednog djeteta. Meni je to velika želja, mada znam da je teško izvedivo, ali me je totalno iznenadilo koliko su moja
djeca protiv toga. 
Pogotovo se čudim jer moja djeca nisu protiv novog člana obitelji, odnosno htjeli bi da ja rodim bracu ili seku,
ali posvajanje je u njihovim glavama skroz nešto drugo. 
Čudim se zato jer sam uvijek pred njima govorila kako nema razlike i sama duboko u sebi 
uopće ne osjećam razliku između ta dva tipa roditeljstva niti sam ikada osjećala.

Mislila sam da sam to uspjela prenijeti i na njih, ali očito nisam.

----------


## nana74

> Nana, bitno je da djeca imaju vas. I ja imam dijelove obitelji/rodbine koji si nisu dobri. Ne fale mi, samo mi je žao kaj je tak.


Ja znam da smo im mi kao roditelji najbitniji. Tako i je! 
U široj obitelji imaju ljude koji ih vole (i obožavaju) i onih drugih. I nije to neuobičajeno u obiteljima. Bez obzira na posvojenje. 
Ovdje sam samo htjela ispričati što se nama događa kako bi se vidjelo da nisu sve šire obitelji za posvojenje. Htjela sam pokazati kako ima i onih drugih. Mi smo, što se tiče toga, ok. Suprugu je teško, ponekad.

----------


## prpa

Kada smo mi krenuli u posvajanje, nismo govorili nikome, čisto jer su nas u startu u CZSS-u srezali da imamo jako male šanse, pa onda nismo htjeli da se svi brinu hoćemo li ili ne. Kad je došlo do toga, brinuli smo se zbog reakcije njegovih roditelja, jer su oni malo stariji i plus žive nekoliko ulica dalje, viđamo ih često, dok sam za moje mislila sve će biti ok. A onda je došao šok. S njegove strane sve 5, radila se fešta, dok je moja mama reagirala užasno. Svašta je rečeno, valjda u namjeri da nas odbije od naše namjere, ali ja sam išla po svojem. U jednom mi je trenutku rekla da mi neće doći više u posjetu i tu mi je puknuo film i rekla sam joj da ni ne mora dolaziti ako tako misli, tata slobodno može doći bez nje. No situacija se promijenila, došla je, prva dva puta je ignorirala S, no mala se ne da i sad je baka glavna fora :D. Kad ju pitaš tko joj je draži, ona kaže baka. Ona uvijek pita kako su cure, raspriča se sa S preko telefona, uglavnom preobrazba totalna. U široj familiji je bilo svakavih komentara, koliko sam čula, jer se nitko ne usudi reći u lice, ali ja uvijek polazim od toga tko govori. Ako nekome nešto smeta, široko mu polje, što dalje od mene i moje djece.

----------


## martta

Ima jedna latinska izreka (vrlo mudra): Nije bitno što govori, nego TKO govori!!!  

Onaj tko nas voli, ti su i posvojenje prihvatili i bili sretni "i zbog nas i zbog djeteta", a naravno tko nas i inače nije šmekao jedva dočeka razlog da pametuje "tko zna kakve gene vuče to dijete"?? (naravno, iza leđa) Ali takve izjave govore više o njima, nego o nama.    

Mene to ništa ne tika, meni je često na umu potpis jedne forumašice: "Sreća i radost stanuju na mojoj adresi" Ja živim tu sreću i radost svaki dan kada gledam ozareno lišce svoje kćeri. 
Ali naravno da sam presretna da su moja mama i sestra prihvatile moje dijete kao veliku dragocjenost i obožavaju je. sretna sam da sa njima mogu razgovarati o "božjem čudu" što je moje dijete našlo put do nas: mame, bake, tete....  Mama ju zove "mali anđeo", što ona i je i voljela bih kada bi sva posvojena djeca bila doživljavana kao "mali anđeli", što oni i jesu.

----------


## TanjaN

Svim posvojiteljima od srca čestitam i mogu reći da su to predivni ljudi.!!!! :Heart:

----------


## butterfly_

> Svim posvojiteljima od srca čestitam i mogu reći da su to predivni ljudi.!!!!


hvala na cestitkama...

malo sam znatizeljna - ali zasto smo mi predivni ljudi?

ja se osjecam predivno zato sto sam majka (nadam se da se predivno osjecaju sve majke bez obzira na nacin na koji su to postale), a ne zato sto sam posvojila.
 :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Mislim da je jedina stvar koju svi dijele - strpljenje i želja. Isto to možemo reći za parove koji su težim putem dobili biološko dijete  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Naš posvojiteljski put je, nažalost, daleko iza nas. Ali... mislim da nikad nećemo zaboraviti izuzetno lošu reakciju mog svekra i nakon tog dana moj odnos prema njemu je drugačiji nego prije. Između ostalog, nakon x postupaka iza nas, nakon raznih razgovora sa soc.radnicom, pravnicima i inim, nakon godina i godina suza zbog neplodnosti, zbog moje dijagnoze itd, (o financijama da ne govorim, to je već jedna druga duga priča)... usudi se odbiti nam potpisati ugovor o stanovanju (jer bi izgubio pravo na bespl.participaciju, između ostalog!) a kuću je otkupio MM... Svekar i MM nisu tri mjeseca razgovarali (inače su jako povezani), čak smo se htjeli rješiti si stan kod mojih i preseliti se tamo. Palo je puno ružnih riječi. Svekrva je  _open mind_ i nema problema s time. Čak kad na TV-u vidi one male afrikance često kaže da bi bilo super kad bi mogli jednog/jednu mi imati  :Smile: . Moji su bili oduševljeni s našom odlukom i često su pitali kad će biti šta od toga. Nažalost, život i neupućeni ljudi pišu neke druge priče pa tako i našu...

----------


## Mami2016

Snekica, sto se poslije desilo ? 
Jeste uspjeli zapoceti put prema vasem djetetu?

----------


## Lili2

Kad sam prvi put dosla na ovaj pdf i citala naslove tema, pomislila sam ''evo jedne na kojoj nikada necu pisati''. Danas sam duboko razocarana...
Rekla sam majci da smo pokrenuli postupak, preko telefona jer je vec neko vrijeme daleko i rijetko se mozemo cuti, na sto mi je ona rekla ''a zasto to radis?!''. Ocekivala sam da ce to biti jedna lijepa vijest koja ce ju malo oraspoloziti, ali ona me pokusala ubiti u pojam. Moja mama mrzi mog muza. Ne otvoreno, kulturna je prema njemu iako on rijetko ide kod mojih (guess why), ali i ja i on znamo da ga ona mrzi. Otisla sam od kuce s 18g. zivjeti kod njega, s 19g. se udala, i evo, 5g. ga moja obitelj nije prihvatila. Smatraju da ja mogu bolje. Uopce im ne pokusavam objasniti da je on moja stijena i da mi on brise suze kad me oni rasplacu. I da je on shvatio prije mene da se ja njih, pogotovo majke i sestre, zapravo bojim i bojim se njihovog odbacivanja s kojim cijeli zivot zivim. Jer sam slabic, nisam ''jaka kao oni''. Ne znam jel ovaj post vise pripada na neku temu o losim odnosima s majkama, ali veci mi je trn u srcu stavka oko posvajanja, jer sam sa svojom majkom i njezinim kritikama naucila zivjeti.
Dakle, moj muz je totalno sterilan i zbog vise dobrih razloga smo odustali od daljnjih pretraga i pokusaja ljecenja za koje ionako sumnjam da bi u njegovom slucaju urodili plodom. Ja imam svojih problema zbog kojih takodjer ne mogu imati djece bez doktora, lijecenja, i slicno, nebitno, ali bitno je da mi biolosko dijete najvjerojatnije nikada nebi mogli imati.
Nisam nikada imala dobru komunikaciju sa svojom obitelji, pogotovo majkom koja mi se nekako cini glavnom odgovornom za nase kolektivno invalidne emocionalne odnose. Tako da ni moja majka nije do nedavno znala da uopce zelimo dijete (a zelim ga vec godinama, otkad sam ga upoznala svog muza, ali cekali smo neka bolja, pametnija i sigurnija vremena... samo se to nije ticalo apsolutno nikoga osim mog muza i mene i sta ja imam kome govoriti svoje tajne i gdje sam najslabija?!). Ja znam da je njoj to sve novo i puno informacija u malo vremena, ali sad sam sigurna da u potpunosti KRIVI mog muza sto mi ne moze dati djecu, daje mi hintove o donorima ili cak rastavi... Zapravo, od pocetka me podsjeca da se uvijek stignem rastati. Ne mogu opisati koliko sam razocarana, iznenadjena na zalost nisam, ali ne znam hoce li moja majka (vjerojatno i otac jer do sad dijeli sva njezina misljenja) ikada prihvatiti nase posvojeno dijete samo zato sto mi ga on nije mogao dati. Posvajanje je vjerojatno manji problem, kod njezinog brata su par godina bili udomljeni mali brat i sestra za koje smo se svi vezali tako da znamo svi kako izgleda zivot s djecom koja su drugacije dosla u obitelj.
Ovo je otprilike 10% onoga sto bi napisala na tu temu ali i ovako je pre dugo, ispricavam se. Bit ce mi tesko pogledati muza u oci kad se navecer vrati s posla, toliko stida ponekad osjecam zbog svoje obitelji da to ne mogu opisati... Ako nas zbog nje/njih odbiju na procjeni, mislim da me nece vise ocima vidjeti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo će možda grubo zvučati, ali ako te već toliko puta povrijedila, i nemaš oslonac u njoj, zašto tražiš njeno odobrenje kod ovako važne životne odluke? Netko tko te već više puta iznevjerio, makar i vlastiti roditelj, naravno da će to opet ponoviti. Zašto jednostavno ne prekinete odnose ako unose razdor, ne samo između muža i tebe, već i drugih članova obitelji?

Vaša odluka o posvajanju, znam da sam potpuni neznanac, ali da te podsjetim, je plemenita i ispunit će živote svo troje. Svi ostali, cijeli svijet, je manje važan.

----------


## Lili2

Nije da mi je bitno njezino misljenje ali u centru su nam rekli da ce razgovarati i s obitelji i prijateljima. Bilo bi korisno svacije slaganje, ali eto... I bilo bi mi drago da se nase dijete jednog dana osjeca prihvaceno od strane svih nasih bliznjih, ali ako moram birati izmedju obitelji koja me tako cesto cini najmizernijom na svijetu i obitelji koja me cini sretnom... Odluka je jasna. Iako ni ona nije tako losa mater uvijek, ona je onaj tip koji se bori rukama i nogama i postoji masa primjera koje mogu navesti gdje je bila odlicna, ali isto tako i masa primjera gdje nije. Ponavljam, ja nju vec 23g. uzasno zivciram jer sam tako slaba osoba. Zato mi sad jos nije sila udaljiti se, a i izmedju nas je 5-10km. Ako dodje do toga da moram birati, biram svog muza i nase dijete jer netko kome je stalo do tebe ne vrsi takav pritisak i ne trazi da biras. Pa bila to i rodjena majka.
Mm i ja smo odluku donjeli i to se samo nas tice. I socijalnih radnika koji ce nam pomoci da dodjemo do svog djeteta. Svi ostali koji budu sretni zbog nas, dobrodosli su u nas zivot, kome nesto ne bude pravo, ne mora nas gledati. Ne treba nam nicija negativnost.

----------


## Amondi

> Kad sam prvi put dosla na ovaj pdf i citala naslove tema, pomislila sam ''evo jedne na kojoj nikada necu pisati''. Danas sam duboko razocarana...
> Rekla sam majci da smo pokrenuli postupak, preko telefona jer je vec neko vrijeme daleko i rijetko se mozemo cuti, na sto mi je ona rekla ''a zasto to radis?!''. Ocekivala sam da ce to biti jedna lijepa vijest koja ce ju malo oraspoloziti, ali ona me pokusala ubiti u pojam. Moja mama mrzi mog muza. Ne otvoreno, kulturna je prema njemu iako on rijetko ide kod mojih (guess why), ali i ja i on znamo da ga ona mrzi. Otisla sam od kuce s 18g. zivjeti kod njega, s 19g. se udala, i evo, 5g. ga moja obitelj nije prihvatila. Smatraju da ja mogu bolje. Uopce im ne pokusavam objasniti da je on moja stijena i da mi on brise suze kad me oni rasplacu. I da je on shvatio prije mene da se ja njih, pogotovo majke i sestre, zapravo bojim i bojim se njihovog odbacivanja s kojim cijeli zivot zivim. Jer sam slabic, nisam ''jaka kao oni''. Ne znam jel ovaj post vise pripada na neku temu o losim odnosima s majkama, ali veci mi je trn u srcu stavka oko posvajanja, jer sam sa svojom majkom i njezinim kritikama naucila zivjeti.
> Dakle, moj muz je totalno sterilan i zbog vise dobrih razloga smo odustali od daljnjih pretraga i pokusaja ljecenja za koje ionako sumnjam da bi u njegovom slucaju urodili plodom. Ja imam svojih problema zbog kojih takodjer ne mogu imati djece bez doktora, lijecenja, i slicno, nebitno, ali bitno je da mi biolosko dijete najvjerojatnije nikada nebi mogli imati.
> Nisam nikada imala dobru komunikaciju sa svojom obitelji, pogotovo majkom koja mi se nekako cini glavnom odgovornom za nase kolektivno invalidne emocionalne odnose. Tako da ni moja majka nije do nedavno znala da uopce zelimo dijete (a zelim ga vec godinama, otkad sam ga upoznala svog muza, ali cekali smo neka bolja, pametnija i sigurnija vremena... samo se to nije ticalo apsolutno nikoga osim mog muza i mene i sta ja imam kome govoriti svoje tajne i gdje sam najslabija?!). Ja znam da je njoj to sve novo i puno informacija u malo vremena, ali sad sam sigurna da u potpunosti KRIVI mog muza sto mi ne moze dati djecu, daje mi hintove o donorima ili cak rastavi... Zapravo, od pocetka me podsjeca da se uvijek stignem rastati. Ne mogu opisati koliko sam razocarana, iznenadjena na zalost nisam, ali ne znam hoce li moja majka (vjerojatno i otac jer do sad dijeli sva njezina misljenja) ikada prihvatiti nase posvojeno dijete samo zato sto mi ga on nije mogao dati. Posvajanje je vjerojatno manji problem, kod njezinog brata su par godina bili udomljeni mali brat i sestra za koje smo se svi vezali tako da znamo svi kako izgleda zivot s djecom koja su drugacije dosla u obitelj.
> Ovo je otprilike 10% onoga sto bi napisala na tu temu ali i ovako je pre dugo, ispricavam se. Bit ce mi tesko pogledati muza u oci kad se navecer vrati s posla, toliko stida ponekad osjecam zbog svoje obitelji da to ne mogu opisati... Ako nas zbog nje/njih odbiju na procjeni, mislim da me nece vise ocima vidjeti.


MM i ja smo prošle godine donijeli konačnu odluku da krenemo u proces posvajanja. Zamolba našem Centru, testiranja, razgovori i sve što ide uz to. Nakon dva mjeseca dobili smo mišljenje Centra o podobnosti (koje je naravno billo pozitivno  :Very Happy:  ) Svojoj majci i ocu sam rekla za naše namjere odmah, on svojima nije (procijenio je da je tako tada bolje). Moji su odreagirali super, njegovi (kad im je konačno rekao) nisu. I danas je tako kad smo na korak do posvajanja dvoje predivne dječice. Od njegovih nemamo apsolutno nikakvu podršku ( mislim prvenstveno na onu moralnu), od mojih imamo 100%, ali to nas nije spriječilo da hrabro koračamo prema svom cilju, a to je POSTATI RODITELJI. Treba se samo dobro posložiti u glavi, biti načisto sa svojom odlukom i nema te osobe (pa bila ona i rođena majka) koja bi mogla spriječiti te da postaneš roditelj. Hrabro naprijed i sretno!  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Lili2

Amondi, jucer ili prekjucer sam naisla na tvoje postove. Drzim fige da je to to! Kod nas je bas obrnuta situacija, od njegovih imamo potpunu podrsku, kaze mm za sveki ''sto se nje tice, to dijete je vec tu'', a svekar je nekidan gledao nesto pa komentirao mm-u kako je netko posvojio dijete iz Afrike. To mi je bas drago bilo. I mi smo odlucili cvrsto, zapravo posvojiti smo htjeli umjesto bioloske djece jos prije par godina, eto, kao da smo znali... Tako da, kad su se slegle traume od dijagnoze, svu energiju smo fokusirali na ovaj nacin dobivanja djeteta. Nasa procjena je za 2tj. i nadam se da ce biti pozitivna iako je moja cijela strana malkoc komplicirana

----------


## sirius

Mozda da sa psihologom ( ne iz centra) popricas o svom odnosu sa obitelji.
Bilo bi dobro da prije nego dijete stigne otpustis tu gorcinu i majcinu manipulativnu zelju za kontrolom.

----------


## čokolada

Slažem se sa Sirius, zbog same sebe bi bilo dobro riješiti terete na duši i zaklopiti tu stranicu.
Što se tiče razgovora i testiranja u CZSS, ne bi bilo dobro ostaviti dojam "pobjegla od majke, nabrzaka se udala pa bi sad hitno dijete  majci u inat". Ovo, jasno ti je, karikiram, ali kako god okreneš trebate ostaviti dojam stabilnih osoba koje nikakve nezgodne okolnosti ne mogu pokolebati.
Svakako ce vas pitati sto vasi roditelji misle o posvajanju, a tu se onda ne zaplići u široka objašnjenja i obiteljske odnose. Ne znam jeste li iz malog mjesta gdje se sve zna pa ne mozes izbjeci istinu o neslaganju, u tom slucaju kratko reci da si s mamom u miru raskrstila i oprostila.

Ako ste u vecoj sredini, onda ne talasaj.

----------


## čokolada

Imaj na umu da CZSS želi najbolje za dijete - ono već iz nelijepe male prošlosti vuče nekakvu emocionalnu prtljagu  i sigurno mu treba totalno stabilna mirna obitelj.  Nije cak problem ni eventualni razgovor centra s tvojom majkom, koliko ce biti problem ako uvide tvoju nestabilnost i neriješene repove prošlosti, tj.tvoj problem s njom. 
U tom bih se slučaju ja postavila u smislu "nismo birali svoje roditelje, ja s mojima bas nisam imala srece, takvi su kakvi jesu, bolje nisu znali, nista im ne zamjeram , imam svoj život, moja su vrata uvijek otvorena, itd.

----------


## Lili2

Da, to sam isto htjela pitati, jel da kazem da su svi super sto se tice posvajanja, ili bi bilo mudrije reci istinu i reci da, eto, mama nije bas odusevljena. U malom smo mjestu ali ne vjerujem da ce netko bas znati za nase medjuobiteljske odnose.
Sto se tice psihologa, obisla sam ih masu kao dijete pa znam kako se s njima razgovara i sto se govori a sto ne. Divni smo muz i ja kad nas vidite i popricate s nama, ma na cijelom forumu nema stabilnijih ljudi  :Smile:  (salim se malo, ali stvarno znamo biti divni kad treba)
A sto se tice mog i maminog natezanja, naucila sam ignorirati to. Dok ona ne shvati i ne prihvati da sam se ostamostalila i da nisam vise tako mala, nece tome pomoci razgovor s nekim drugim, a mene to ne pogadja kolicinski kao nekada, ipak vise nisam ovisna o njoj i njezinom prihvacanju. Ali eto, povrijedi me kad dira ono sto mi je najvaznije, odnosno njega.

----------


## prpa

Lili2 prošla sam jako sličnu situaciju sa svojom mamom, ako želiš javi se u Inbox. 
Mi smo inače socijalnoj radnici rekli kako naši roditelji u načelu ne znaju da smo krenuli u postupak posvajanja, no u našem slučaju razlog je bio što su nam šanse bile iznimno male i nismo htjeli da se brinu/raduju a na kraju sve se pretvori u dugotrajno čekanje i evenutualni neuspjeh. Srećom naše čekanje je bilo kratko.

Znam da te cijela situacija muči i teško je kad ti netko tako blizak ne pruža potporu, prošla sam to, ali u konačnici bitni ste MM i ti, vi ste sada obitelj, a ako ona ne želi biti dio vašeg "svemira" , ona je ta koja je na gubitku, a ne ti. I kad postane teško sjeti se da je to isključivo njena sebična odluka i da s tom svojom odlukom ona misli samo na sebe, a na tebe ne. No da ne budem tako "crna" u mom sučaju baka se da tako kažem "opametila" i ponosna je baka tri unuke. Još ima mjesta za poboljšanje, ali srećom sada ima i priliku da se popravi

----------


## Mrcinica

> Da, to sam isto htjela pitati, jel da kazem da su svi super sto se tice posvajanja, ili bi bilo mudrije reci istinu i reci da, eto, mama nije bas odusevljena.



Žao mi je zbog vaše situacije i nadam se da će se popraviti...Kod naših roditelja je bilo reakcija sa zadrškom, onako, ne baš pozitivno kako smo se nadali...ali naravno da je to u konačnici samo naša odluka, iskreno smo rekli na razgovoru da roditelji nisu pokazali neki entuzijazam, ali da vjerujemo da im treba vremena i da smo sigurni da bi s konkretnom djecom reagirali potpuno drugačije jer ih poznajemo... Jer jedno je razmišljati o nečem u teoriji, a sasvim nešto drugo doći u kontakt sa stvarnim djetetom, mislim (nadam se) da tu sve predrasude i barijere padaju...

Uglavnom naša politika je bila - idemo iskreno odgovarati na sve pa šta bude...

----------


## Amondi

> Žao mi je zbog vaše situacije i nadam se da će se popraviti...Kod naših roditelja je bilo reakcija sa zadrškom, onako, ne baš pozitivno kako smo se nadali...ali naravno da je to u konačnici samo naša odluka, iskreno smo rekli na razgovoru da roditelji nisu pokazali neki entuzijazam, ali da vjerujemo da im treba vremena i da smo sigurni da bi s konkretnom djecom reagirali potpuno drugačije jer ih poznajemo... Jer jedno je razmišljati o nečem u teoriji, a sasvim nešto drugo doći u kontakt sa stvarnim djetetom, mislim (nadam se) da tu sve predrasude i barijere padaju...
> 
> Uglavnom naša politika je bila - idemo iskreno odgovarati na sve pa šta bude...


Potpisujem sve gore napisano!

----------


## DeDada

Lili, donekle razumijem tvoju situaciju, imam mamu sličnog karaktera. Nije bilo direktnog odbijanja naše odluke, ali gore sam već pisala da su moji brutalno iskreni i to zna jako zapeći, nisam osjećala podršku. Dapače jedan (nebitan) član si je dao za pravo da bude vrlo neugodan. Ali kad je došao malac, za jedne konzervativce odlično su se snašli. Došli su vidjeti SVOG unuka/nećaka, pomoći oko svega što nam treba (za to moram reći da su uvijek bili tu). Suprugove roditelje nemam potrebu spominjati, bilo je veselja, suza, sve kako se nadaš. Malo su svi brinuli jer su znali da je malac tamnoput, tu je bilo dosta predrasuda i suvišnih komentara, savjeta da pazimo da ne bude pretaman. Bili smo uvrijeđeni, općenito smo alergični na genske teorije. Ali sve se to zaboravi, danas imamo sasvim drugi problem u smislu da ga moji previše maze i štite. I misle da mi to ne radimo dovoljno dobro  :Razz:  

Vidjet ćeš da će biti suvišnih komentara sa svih strana. Čak i od frendica koje smatraš "progresivnim". Dijete treba roditi, posvojenje je manje vrijedno i kraj priče. Na žene koje su rodile carskim se gleda kao da su "prevarile" prirodu, mi smo još gore.

Ja sam na razgovoru rekla da su moji komentirali da oni na našem mjestu ne bi posvajali. Ali da svejedno imamo podršku i znamo da će sve biti ok kad dijete dođe. Nismo išli u širinu.

----------


## Mami2016

Moja obitelj jedva ceka , svaki dan me pitaju ima li sto novo. 
I od muzeve obitelji imamo podrsku . 
Prijatelji i susjedi su jednostavno divni, vec su nam rekli ako bude beba da ne kupujemo nista imaju sve sto treba od njihovih klinaca.
Neznamo jos nista hoce li biti decko ili curica .
Mozda tamnoputo , bjelo ili zuto , to nam nije bitno .
Idemo punim srcem naprijed.

----------


## Mami2016

Spremni smo na svakakve komentare.
Zavisi kako cemo biti raspolozeni u trenutku kad neko izbaci neku glupost, mozda se samo nasmjesimo a mozda im odmjerimo od sake do lakta!

----------


## Mami2016

Nama su psihologinja i socjalna radnica rekle da roditelji koji posvoje moraju imati jednu brzinu vise od prirodnih roditelja.
I mi smo uvjereni da to posjedujemo kao i svi roditelji koji su usvojili djecu.
Jer ta djeca imaju rane iz proslosti i na nama je da ih zacjeljujemo s puno ljubavi i strpljenja.

----------

